# bored mice



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

my mice are always sleeping ive had mice many times before and they never slept as much as these do their alert but they just seem bored all the time i have a wheel in their cage 24/7 and when i first put it in they were all excited and now only 1 runs on it dont know why but i just thougt it is worth mentioning to others i also have vitamins in their bottle . i put it in my hamsters bottle and their coat seems much more healthier and for some reason there nicer too lol. but is their any activities i can do to make their life more interesting .
Yes i am breeding them but there pets as well and i treat them like pets not just any other breeder mice if theres a different but they are not snake food at all just saying (I <3 MICE


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They enjoy ripping up cardboard, you could try that? Toilet rolls, smallish boxes, that kind of thing.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Mine all have wheels, TP rolls, willow branches, Some sort of wood structure to climb on, and some get hammocks if they're in bigger tanks/cages. The only one who doesn't pay much interest in anything but his wheel is Basil.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

i really love this forum every body helps out every one and no one get bad responces like why are you breeding them and little things like that this is the forum i like to see at other forums people are judged and many of us come here to questions answered and thats exactly what happens
instead of being shunned upon for breeding your pets im defenitly going to upgrade my member ship lol
thank you guys very much i love it


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Are you sure they aren't just playing all night? They could be sleeping during the day because of that.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

hey its probly that to lol i didnt think that mice could be nucturnal but hey ill take in consideration


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

My mice are active around the clock.
Maybe I just got them use to being awake when I come home from work.

All of mine have wheels (Flying Saucers), pipes to run around in, crochet (?) cosy caves (homemade ofcourse), hammocks, small wooden bridges, branches and lots more.
They don't seem bored at all. They have a lot to do and a lot to play with.
Toilet rolls are always a huge hit!


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Wowwy, my girls are usually active during the evening and night. My boy will wake up sporadically throughout the day to sniff around, run in his wheel and beg for mealworms. Mice are different - but they are primarily nocturnal animals. If you want them to be more active during the day you'll have to start waking them up more during the day, so that they'll be more inclined to sleep at night.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Ours are active from early evening until 8am or so. Handy, because I'm working at all other times 

Ours enjoy cardboard boxes of any kind 
Toilet rolls
Shredded paper (scattered around for them to busy themselves making a nest)
Ropes (hanging for climbing)
Wheel
Finding hidden food
Wooden toys

Even just moving their stuff around gets them all excited for a day or two.

In my experience bucks are far less active (I suppose because mine always lived alone)


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Pamplemousse said:


> In my experience bucks are far less active (I suppose because mine always lived alone)


Funnily enough, during the day it is my boy who is much more likely to be up than the girls. They rarely peek out unless it's dark (lights off etc) but if I hang around the cages long enough Wheatley comes out begging for food and/or to nibble me! My girls OTOH don't care nearly as much about interacting with me as they have each other.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I go through periods of not putting much in the cage other than bedding; the meeces get really excited when I break out the toobs wheels, ladders, etc., etc. etc. I think mousies really enjoy novelty but are indifferent to all the junk when it's not there. I've cleaned out tanks that were crammed with Goldberg-erque assemblies of toobs and other accessories and seen them literally jump for joy at seeing an empty space. Pronking, that's what they do. Jumping on all fours, kind of bouncing and turning. It's said that all mammals do that on occasion out of sheer delight at being alive and having space to do so.

Using all that stuff makes the mousery a lot stinkier as plastic doesn't absorb at all, and then there's the work of cleaning all that stuff. I give them the fun when I feel up to it, but I don't feel bad about it when I wash it all and put in big bins for storage. I do enjoy watching very young mousies explore a maze of toobs for the first time. I think I use toys as much to amuse me as I do to amuse them.


----------

